# Which Blower Would Be Good For Commercial Use?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

With all the recent storms up here in th Sierras I have been getting extra work blowing people's driveways.

Have been turning down some lucrative drives because I only have a HS624. So I can only do 3-4 drives in a day and then I am exhausted. However I only paid $500 for this 4 years ago and it pays for itself every 2-3 days.

My neighbor has an Ariens 11 horse and it seems like he breezes thru his drive.

Should I get a bigger Honda or maybe a 11 horse Ariens or is there something better out there for under 3k that can handle heavy use?

Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Honda, hands down, there's no debate on which machine is better IMO, assuming they fixed the chute collar. For $3200 I'd go with the HSS1332AT unless you need something smaller. If you're looking for a commercial machine Honda and Yamaha are at the top.

Honda HS1332AT and ATD Model Info | Two-stage 32" Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> With all the recent storms up here in th Sierras I have been getting extra work blowing people's driveways.
> 
> Have been turning down some lucrative drives because I only have a HS624. So I can only do 3-4 drives in a day and then I am exhausted. However I only paid $500 for this 4 years ago and it pays for itself every 2-3 days.
> 
> ...


Hi there. You'll need to fill in the blanks for us here to give you some direction. What and how much snow do you have to deal with ? Are you transporting this between jobs ? What do the drives look like, gravel/ paved ? incline/flat ? Do you have a budget ? ......


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd go with the Honda if price isn't an issue or an Ariens if it is. Before you go with a 32" you might want to look at what you're considering will be your jobs. I have 32"s and they are wonderful for the 400 foot drive but they can be a problem in tight places or narrow walkways. Nothing says you can't have the 32" to cut thru the big stuff and a second smaller one, maybe a SS for tighter places. You also want to make sure the 32" fits through your doorway if you need to pass through one for storage.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

all3939 said:


> Hi there. You'll need to fill in the blanks for us here to give you some direction. What and how much snow do you have to deal with ? Are you transporting this between jobs ? What do the drives look like, gravel/ paved ? incline/flat ? Do you have a budget ? ......[/QUOTE
> 
> Ok, I see what you mean. All the drives are paved and fairly straight. Not too long. I haven't measured them but each one takes about an hour or hour and half including the berm.
> 
> ...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The 624 may be easy to maneuver but a wider more powerful machine would cut your time in half, if not more. I loved my custom 924 but once I used the 1132 I knew there was no turning back. 

Id get a tracked 928 or 828 if I was you, not sure how far this one is from you but i'd check it out, seems like a good price for this time of the year. 

https://reno.craigslist.org/grd/5960665422.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> Id get a tracked 928 or 828 if I was you, not sure how far this one is from you but i'd check it out, seems like a good price for this time of the year.
> 
> https://reno.craigslist.org/grd/5960665422.html


It seems pretty clean overall, except for the impeller housing repair or reinforcement that had been done to it. Why was it done? Did gravel use tore the housing? Was the repair done properly?


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, tracked blowers can not be moved unless they are running. The tracks require power to move them.


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

mrfixit said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, tracked blowers can not be moved unless they are running. The tracks require power to move them.



I think I saw a thread on this here somewhere.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

mrfixit said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, tracked blowers can not be moved unless they are running. The tracks require power to move them.



In addition to that, I've worked on a Craftsman tracked unit before. The tracks on at least that one have a tendency to rust up in the drive or tracks.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm a noob to the blower world, my first one recently. I remember helping a friend years ago with a tracked blower that wouldn't start and was under warranty. What a drag getting it on a trailer, you drag them.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Just look around at what most paid snow removers are using and it is not tracked units due to cost, size, weight and complexity. 

Ease of service, readily available common wear items at good prices, more powerful engines, larger buckets and above average build quality from a reputable manufacturer are what sells for commercial work.

In your case the Simplicity Signature Pro 2132 should be high on the list of choices.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

A Friend of mine has a Wrecker/Tow Truck Company and he recently told me that several times each winter, he's called to bring a rig out to relocate a tracked snowblower from somewhere on the Owners property back to their own garage . . . . just so it can be worked on.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

For what you are doing, I'd be getting a 38" or 43", they have them bigger than that. Go with the biggest engine. You may want to consider a 12hp Gravely convertible. Nothing can stop them, they don't clog, and they are fast! You also have a 2 speed auger. And a 12" impeller. They'll throw snow across a 4 lane road and hit the buildings.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mrfixit said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, tracked blowers can not be moved unless they are running. The tracks require power to move them.


Honda wheel units are easier but track snowblowers can be moved without the engine running (but with some difficulty). 
There is a release lever to move them.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

You don't need a track machine if you are doing flat paved areas.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Since you don't have space limitations, this is what I would suggest:

If buying new, get a Honda HSS1332ATD
If going used, get a good used Honda HS1132/1332.

If you want a wheeled unit you are limited to 

If new, a Honda HSS928ATD
If used, a good used Honda HS828/928

If you feel the HS828/928 is under powered, you can always upgrade the engine (I'll be upgrading one of mine to 1128 or 1328 soon).

If you really want a wheeled HS1132/1332 it can always be custom modified :blush::blowerhug:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

jmo... dont get wrapped up into thinking this winter will be like next winter and so on. do the few drives you have close with the equipment you have , maybe upgrade if the cash comes in, keep the work close to home and do it well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

mrfixit said:


> I'm a noob to the blower world, my first one recently. I remember helping a friend years ago with a tracked blower that wouldn't start and was under warranty. What a drag getting it on a trailer, you drag them.


Can't you just disengage the tranny and the tracks move on the wheels? that is what I do. hope that does not damage anything.

I use a ladies hs928 to do her drive and it makes quick work of it. Have only used the 1132 one time and was pretty impressed with it.

However , the people I have spoke to with Ariens 10 and 11 horsepower machines swear by them. With wheels instead of tracks it is easier to maneuver .

Can you put chains on those wheels for extra traction or would that void the warranty or put undo stress on the drivetrain?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

May be I am spoiled by my Honda but IMO once you use a blower with Hydrostatic transmission you never go back. 

I love ariens built quality, my perfect machine would be one thats powered and engineered by Honda and built by Ariens , I'd check out the Ariens hydropro track model as well if I was you. 

Any how, I know most folks would say you are fine with the wheeled machines and the tracked ones come off as cumbersome and difficult to move. As some other members mentioned that you dont need tracks if you have flat tarmac, in all honesty I prefer my tracked machines not cause of the added traction and stability BUT because of the fact that tracked machines might as well have cruise control. They chew through hard packed snow, end of the driveway pile ups, 4 foot high snow drifts etc etc WITHOUT giving you tennis elbows. Not having single pivot point, the wheel axle, the tracks stay put and dont kick the bucket up like the wheeled models do every time you hit hard packed snow something that can not be said about wheeled machines.

If you are clearing freshly laid snowfall wheeled machines are fine for that but if you are constantly dealing with hard packed snow then the wheeled machines would beat the crap out of your forearms by constantly kicking up the bucket. This is not me crapping on the wheeled machines, I cant as they have served millions of folks for decades; I am just stating my experience with superior tracked machines. 



The only time you'd prefer a wheeled machine over track is when it comes to turning them, they do take more effort but make up for it, many times over, in other areas. Plus if you are using a truck to move the machine around, they can easily climb up ramps.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I read in a snow trad magazine that I get that there is a local co near you use's those big side walk blowers to blow something like 800 drive ways For the small stuff they run honda's. Around here all the co's run ariens 28 or 32 pro models.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Tires today are so grippy that they don't really need chains. 

I have both a tracked Honda and an older one with tires I bought cheap to flip and make some money - I kept it and use it more often because the tracked unit is a pain to turn at the end of your run.

I can't speak to brand, but the Honda people here will always tell you to buy Honda - Ariens has been in business for a long time for a reason, though.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> I am switching to Ariens to a 10 hp and probably get the 28 inch from Jack's online. It is $1200 right now with FREE shipping and NO taxes. My neighbor got one and is very pleased.


 Is this the commercial blower you settled on?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

DriverRider said:


> Is this the commercial blower you settled on?



Still researching. I am not going into business in a big way. I'm retired and just want to make gas money and money for tools to outfit my shop properly.

To me it is a fun hobby. Right now I am doing 3 drives. I would probably only be comfortable with a couple more. 

I average $40-50 an hour and other people are telling me that I am charging too little.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Still researching. I am not going into business in a big way. I'm retired and just want to make gas money and money for tools to outfit my shop properly.
> 
> To me it is a fun hobby. Right now I am doing 3 drives. I would probably only be comfortable with a couple more.
> 
> I average $40-50 an hour and other people are telling me that I am charging too little.


You want to look at at least $75/hr if not $100. I would pay $25-$35/hr to employees then there is taxes on that and a substantial profit so I am way over $100 looking at $200 or more per hour.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You want to look at at least $75/hr if not $100. I would pay $25-$35/hr to employees then there is taxes on that and a substantial profit so I am way over $100 looking at $200 or more per hour.


WOW! I have been underselling myself. My fault for not doing my homework. I guess these drives I do now will have to be "grandfathered" in at my current rate for the rest of season and then have a higher rate next year and with new customers.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

mrfixit said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, tracked blowers can not be moved unless they are running. The tracks require power to move them.


Honda HSS blowers have power steering. So even with the machine off, you just squeeze the power steering triggers which frees the tracks making it easy to push/pull around.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You want to look at at least $75/hr if not $100. I would pay $25-$35/hr to employees then there is taxes on that and a substantial profit so I am way over $100 looking at $200 or more per hour.


Dayum! I do half my neighbourhood for free with my honda 1332. lol

Also, it's hard to charge this stuff by the hour. What you do in an hour may be much more or much less depending on equipment and ability, compared to what somebody else does. Charge by the job. I believe somebody doing this as a hobble under the table earning $50/hour in their retirement years with a little honda 6hp is doing pretty **** good! You can only do so much in an hour with that little machine, at least where I'm from. If I had to pay somebody to do my driveway, most guys here charge $50 and it would be typically an hours work, between snowblowing, then scraping it to the pavement with a shovel then salting.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> WOW! I have been underselling myself. My fault for not doing my homework. I guess these drives I do now will have to be "grandfathered" in at my current rate for the rest of season and then have a higher rate next year and with new customers.


Depends on where you live.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I use to be in the business, had 6 trucks for plowing and 1 truck with a plow but did exclusively sidewalks. I did the residential only after I finished the commercial accounts.

Now I use my snowblower for sidewalks and driveways in my neighborhood, suburban area, 75' lots of so. I charge $15 for a sidewalk, $25 for a corner property, no matter how deep the snow is, 2" or 22", same price. I wanted to make it cheap enough so I could get 3 or more driveways in a row and knock them off. After the sidewalks everything is a BM la carte, pick and choose before I get there because I ain't coming back for $15. The driveways are not long, fits only 2 cars end to end but some are also 2 cars wide. I charge $5 for one pass from the driveway to the entrance walk, $5 for the entrance walk, $5 for one pass around the car, and driveways are $10-$30, to clear the apron when the town plows you in it's $10-$15.

I use a 10 hp 29" Craftsman going to be my main machine, a 10 hp 32" real John Deere going to be my backup, and a 5 hp 22" Ariens as another backup. I'm building up a 1974 24" Yardman with a newer 8 hp Tecumseh engine, not sure where that fits in. I also have a 5.5 hp 24" Noma which I'm not sure if that is going to replace the Ariens. I like the Noma, high front housing, 20", a 12" impeller, tall round chute, metal chute gearing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I use to be in the business, had 6 trucks for plowing and 1 truck with a plow but did exclusively sidewalks. I did the residential only after I finished the commercial accounts.
> 
> Now I use my snowblower for sidewalks and driveways in my neighborhood, suburban area, 75' lots of so. I charge $15 for a sidewalk, $25 for a corner property, no matter how deep the snow is, 2" or 22", same price. I wanted to make it cheap enough so I could get 3 or more driveways in a row and knock them off. After the sidewalks everything is a BM la carte, pick and choose before I get there because I ain't coming back for $15. The driveways are not long, fits only 2 cars end to end but some are also 2 cars wide. I charge $5 for one pass from the driveway to the entrance walk, $5 for the entrance walk, $5 for one pass around the car, and driveways are $10-$30, to clear the apron when the town plows you in it's $10-$15.
> 
> I use a 10 hp 29" Craftsman going to be my main machine, a 10 hp 32" real John Deere going to be my backup, and a 5 hp 22" Ariens as another backup. I'm building up a 1974 24" Yardman with a newer 8 hp Tecumseh engine, not sure where that fits in. I also have a 5.5 hp 24" Noma which I'm not sure if that is going to replace the Ariens. I like the Noma, high front housing, 20", a 12" impeller, tall round chute, metal chute gearing.



Thanks . That's good information. I'm retired and do this for gas and tool money but I did want to sell myself too short.

Then I would be unretired.


----------

